# We did it, we did it, we bought a place in Florida!



## Roxy (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh my gosh, how I love it. My husband bought a mobile home for us in Lake Alfred. It is a mobile home on Lake Haines. The trip down was really rough on Blossom and I. My back and the ride was long for her. But we made and we love it. The lake is breathtaking and the people are wonderful. We have to go back to sell everything, but honestly, I won't mind a bit.    Blossom has tons of new friends and even other Pugs.


----------



## jujube (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome to Florida, Roxy!  Lake Alfred is a great area.


----------



## Roxy (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you, Jujube. I love the area. Looking forward to exploring.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2016)

Very nice!  Good for you!


----------



## jujube (Mar 20, 2016)

My late husband used to go down to Lake Alfred to go bass fishing.  Is your husband a fisherman?


----------



## Kitties (Mar 20, 2016)

I hope you will have many years of happiness there!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2016)

Congrats, Roxy - looks like a beautiful area!


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 20, 2016)

Yay!  Congratulations to the three of you!  

That is a beautiful picture.

OK, now I'm really feeling geared up to keep looking for a place near a beach ...


----------



## Roxy (Mar 20, 2016)

He does fish a little, but mostly with the chain of 18 lakes, we are more interested in exploring.  It's beautiful.


----------



## Roxy (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you, do you live in Florida?


----------

